# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  انا ممكن ألحن.......

## مسترسامح

ممكن ألحن أى أغنيه لأى حد عاوز
  بس لو الأغنيه مكسوره مثلا ميزعلش لو قلتله انها مش قد كده

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ممكن ألحن أى أغنيه لأى حد عاوز
>   بس لو الأغنيه مكسوره مثلا ميزعلش لو قلتله انها مش قد كده


الاخ الكريم .. سامح

اهلا بك عضواً وصاحب بيت فى المنتدى الادبى

ياترى انت ملحن هاو  وممارس للتلحين .. والا دارس واكاديمى؟

عفوا ارجو الاتعتبر سؤالى به انتقاص لشخصك - لا سمح الله -
وسواء اكنت محترفا ام هاويا فحتما سيكون تواجدك اضافه لنا

وانا عن نفسى اشكر عرضك ويشرفنى
 ان تتابع اشعارى الغنائية الموجوده بالمنتدى


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

شكرا لأهتامك اخي شاعر الرومانسيه 
 انا ملحن هاوي ليس لي اعمال مشهوره الا في المدارس التي اعمل بها
واحب كثيرا التلحين
وصدقني يا اخي انا لا اريد ان اكون مشهور
فأنا مشهور في مكاني ولا أريد أكثر من ذلك
فأنت ترى ان الساحه الفنيه مليئه
وانا خريج معهد الموسيقى العربيه قسم تلحين وتوزيع
وشكرا على (عفوا ارجو الاتعتبر سؤالى به انتقاص لشخصك - لا سمح الله )
لا يا أخي السؤال لا يفسد للود قضيه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شكرا لأهتامك اخي شاعر الرومانسيه 
>  انا ملحن هاوي ليس لي اعمال مشهوره الا في المدارس التي اعمل بها
> واحب كثيرا التلحين
> وصدقني يا اخي انا لا اريد ان اكون مشهور
> فأنا مشهور في مكاني ولا أريد أكثر من ذلك
> فأنت ترى ان الساحه الفنيه مليئه
> وانا خريج معهد الموسيقى العربيه قسم تلحين وتوزيع
> وشكرا على (عفوا ارجو الاتعتبر سؤالى به انتقاص لشخصك - لا سمح الله )
> لا يا أخي السؤال لا يفسد للود قضيه


اخى الكريم ... سامح

سعدت جدا بردك .. وتفهمك لكلماتى

وواضح ان فيه حاجه بتجمعنا
انا كمان كاتب اشعار غنائية .. 
وشهرتى على مستوى اصدقائى والمنتدى فقط
وبرضه لا اهدف للشهره
ولكن احب ان ارى كلماتى تعبر عن مشاعر الناس

يسعدنى ان تشرفنى بالزياره فى موضوعاتى
وانتقاء ما تشعر به منها
( ما اعتبره شعرا غنائيا اكتب بجوار العنوان " من الاشعار الغنائية " )
يمكنك البحث على الموضوعات باسمى فى قاعة الاشعار العامية
كما يمكن تصفحها بالوصله الموجودة بتوقيعى  بعنوان :
"أشعار غنائية وقصائد شعرية من كتاباتى"


وان تعذر ذلك اخبرنى على الخاص لارسلها لك
كما يوجد عندى البعض الاخر الغير منشور
واتمنى ان يكون بيننا تعاون

خالص مودتى وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

علم سيدي شاعر الومانسيه
  وجاري تلحين اغنيه  (حتى وانت بعيد)
   واشعارك كلها حلوه..........الموسيقى الشعريه موجوده........الوزن والقافيه..........الصور الجماليه.....احساس الشاعر وفكرته..........في الحقيقه انت شاعر محترف وموهوب مما يجعلني اختار كلماتي معك واحاول تلحين كلمات اغنيتك على مستوى كاتبها فالله الموفق.............

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> علم سيدي شاعر الومانسيه
>   وجاري تلحين اغنيه  (حتى وانت بعيد)
>    واشعارك كلها حلوه..........الموسيقى الشعريه موجوده........الوزن والقافيه..........الصور الجماليه.....احساس الشاعر وفكرته..........في الحقيقه انت شاعر محترف وموهوب مما يجعلني اختار كلماتي معك واحاول تلحين كلمات اغنيتك على مستوى كاتبها فالله الموفق.............


اخى الكريم .. سامح

شد حيلك ...وتسلم ايدك مقدما  :1: 
وان شاء الله ننزلها فى المنتدى ويكون له السبق  :good: 

خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

الأخ شاعر الرومانسيه انا انتهيت الأن من تلحين أغنية (حتى وأنت بعيد) والحمد لله
  بس لسه هنزلها على الرابط شير 4
بس في سؤال الأغنيه طويله انزلها أزاى مجزأه؟

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الأخ شاعر الرومانسيه انا انتهيت الأن من تلحين أغنية (حتى وأنت بعيد) والحمد لله
>   بس لسه هنزلها على الرابط شير 4
> بس في سؤال الأغنيه طويله انزلها أزاى مجزأه؟



اهلا يا سامح

شكرا ليك جدا

انا اعتقد انك ممكن ترفعها على موقع هريدى التابع للمنتدى هنا
هتلاقيه فى اخر الصفحه خالص فى سطر التول بار ( تحت الساعة )
واسمه " هريدى اورج "

اما بخصوص التجزئة فمعنيش فكرة والله
بس اسال وارد عليك .. لو مانجحتش فى الرفع على هريدى


خالص تحياتى... ووافر تقديرى ،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

شكرا استاذي انا هحاول على موقع هريدي
ولو منفعش هأضغط واحاول 
وانا سعدت جدا جدا والله بأتصالك الجميل 
وقلت امسي عليك اول مرجعت البيت
شكرا يا شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## مسترسامح

مساء الفل اخي شاعر الرومانسيه
  انا قلت امسي عليك اول ما رجعت للبيت
  انا هحاول على هريدي وهحاول في الضغط
  بس انا سعيد جدا جدا باتصالك والله فرحتني

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ادى ادى يجماعه

شاعر الرومانسيه مره واحده

وملحن المنتدى

طيب انا فيها لخفيها

انا عايزه اسمع الاغنيه إلى أتلحنت اول طلب

والتانى انا كمان فى قصيده عايزه الحنها تنفع أغنيه


هو انا بعزف اورج كويس بس مش درسه موسيقى

علشان كده مش هعرف الحن لنفسى

وتبقى بدايه كويس

وعلى فكره انا ليه قرايب ملحنين معروفين مش هقول اسمئهم

بس انا مش بحب يبقى ليه علاقه بيهم

المهم دى فرصه كويسه

ويشرفنى إنى اتعامل معاك استاذ سامح

واكيد هيبقى مشروعات ناجحه فى المنتدى

لو حضرتك وافقت ممكن اجبلك كلمات القصيده

تحياتى على الفكره ومنتظره أغنيه شاعرنا

شاعر الرومنسيه

وممكن اجبلك موقع يرفع الاغنيه بسهوله

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## مسترسامح

صديقي شاعر الرومانسيه:انا والله في اليومين دول عمال احاول في تنزيل الأغنيه ...بالضغط وهريدي....وشير 4
  واخيرا هحاول انزلها مقطعه بمعنى عندي برنامج جيت اوديو بيسجل انا هسجلها اجزاء يارب تنفع
هحاول اهه........

----------


## مسترسامح

[QUOTE=مملكه الحب;1055447][CENTER][B][I][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Plum"][glow=000000]ادى ادى يجماعه

شاعر الرومانسيه مره واحده

وملحن المنتدى

طيب انا فيها لخفيها

انا عايزه اسمع الاغنيه إلى أتلحنت اول طلب

والتانى انا كمان فى قصيده عايزه الحنها تنفع أغنيه


هو انا بعزف اورج كويس بس مش درسه موسيقى

علشان كده مش هعرف الحن لنفسى

وتبقى بدايه كويس

وعلى فكره انا ليه قرايب ملحنين معروفين مش هقول اسمئهم

بس انا مش بحب يبقى ليه علاقه بيهم

المهم دى فرصه كويسه

ويشرفنى إنى اتعامل معاك استاذ سامح

واكيد هيبقى مشروعات ناجحه فى المنتدى

لو حضرتك وافقت ممكن اجبلك كلمات القصيده

تحياتى على الفكره ومنتظره أغنيه شاعرنا

شاعر الرومنسيه

وممكن اجبلك موقع يرفع الاغنيه بسهوله

تحياتى

     يسعدني ان الحن القصيده اللي انت كتباها
    ويريت تقوليلي رأيك بصراحه في اغنيه (حتى وانت بعيد) لشاعر الرومانسيه
    ولو عندك موقع التنزيل قوليلي عليه وازاى اتعامل معاه ينوبك ثواب.........
لأن هى دي المشكله اللي موجهاني دلوقتي 
      وشكرا على مرورك....ومستني القصيده..........

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يسعدني ان الحن القصيده اللي انت كتباها
>     ويريت تقوليلي رأيك بصراحه في اغنيه (حتى وانت بعيد) لشاعر الرومانسيه
>     ولو عندك موقع التنزيل قوليلي عليه وازاى اتعامل معاه ينوبك ثواب.........
> لأن هى دي المشكله اللي موجهاني دلوقتي 
>       وشكرا على مرورك....ومستني القصيده..........


*
أشكرك ياسامح الشرف ليه طبعاً

الاغنيه نزلها علشان اسمعها

أما موقع الرفع هرفعهولك حالاً

www.2shared.com


وعلشان تعرف ازاي ترفع اغاني يبقي تدخل علي اي موقع 


يبقي تدخل علي موقع(.www.2shared.com.)وبعدين 

تدوسbrowse

تحدد الحاجة الي انت عايزها

وبعد كده تدوسupload

بعد كل ده هيديك لينك

تقوم تعمل للينك دهcoby

وبعد كده في الاخر تعملهpaste

في المكان الي انت عايزه 

وارجو ان انا اكون افدتك

والقصيده هبعتها على الرسايل الخاصه

علشان تبقى مفاجأه

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## shamshon44

اخى العزيز العضو الكريم مستر سامح

شكرا لهذا المجهود الرائع 










ولو فى اى مشكله فى الرفع انا فى الخدمه

وتستحق فعلا لقب ملحن المنتدى
وادى بطاقه اعتمادك بعد اذن ابن البلد




تحياتى

----------


## مسترسامح

> *
> أشكرك ياسامح الشرف ليه طبعاً
> 
> الاغنيه نزلها علشان اسمعها
> 
> أما موقع الرفع هرفعهولك حالاً
> 
> www.2shared.com
> 
> ...


  مش عارف اقولك ايه والله يا مملكة الحب
   شكرا للشرح
   طبعا افتيني وانا دلوقتي الساعه12.30 م هتخل وهأعمل اللي قلتيلي عليه
   وهسبها تنزل وهشوف الاغنيه بتاعتك واسهر معاها للصبح 
   كتر خيرك وقولي يارب تنزل لحسن مدة الاغنيه طويله قوي يارب

----------


## مسترسامح

اما انت يا شمشون يا جبار متشكر متشكر متشكر للصبح
  والله التعب اللي عمال اعمله في اغنية شاعر الرومانسيه الجميل    راح بعد اللي انت عاملهولي
  شكرا على البطاقه وشكرا على مجهودك
  اما لقب   ملحن المنتدى فالفضل ل  مملكة الحب هى اول من اطلق هذا اللقب الجميل ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## مسترسامح

اليكم ولأول مره في المنتديات العربيه 

            أغنيه من تأليف وتلحين وغناء ابناء المنتدى

                 أغنية ( حتى وانت بعيد)

                   تأليف :شاعر الرومانسيه

                           تلحين : مستر سامح
    الأغنيه على ثلاث روابط

    مهتم جدا برأيكم

          شكر خاص ل: شاعر الرومانسيه.........مملكة الحب........شمشون (الجبار)

واليكم الأغنيه 
                                          الرابط الأول

http://www.4shared.com/file/58685379.../___part1.html

                                الرابط الثاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/58697005.../___part2.html


                                  الرابط الثالث 


http://www.4shared.com/file/58703964.../___part3.html

               يارب تعجبكم ومستني الرد..............

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الملحن العبقرى سامح

بجد فى البدايه أشكرك على زوقك الراقى

بجد انا أستنيت لما اسمع اللحن

بجد جميل جداً

والله بجد غايه فى الروعه


عملتها اغنيه جميله جداً وكلمات شاعرنا مميزه


بجد عمل رائع

بدايه موفقه 

بس إللى لحظته إن حضرتك

مش مستخدم الرتم السريع إلى متداول

يعنى رتمك هادى زى أغانى محمد الحلو ثروت الحجار الناس الجميله دى

تمنياتى بمزيد من النجاح

مملكة الحب*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخى الغالى .. سامح

بجد مجهود رائع .. وحس مرهف
وتصدق بقى ..
صوتك احسن من ناس كتير بتغنى :good: 

على فكرة انت تقريبا شفت كلمات الاغنية من لينك قديم
لانى كنت عدلت فيه بعض الكلمات 
اللى حسيت انها حتكون تقيله فى التلحين

وفعلا لما سمعتها بعد ما حضرتك لحنتها
لقيت دة واضح

عموما انا حكتبلك هنا التغيرات عشان لو سجلناها تانى
ده طبعا بعد ما تقولى رأيك..
 اذا كانت تغيراتى ساعدت اللحن والا لاء

انا ححط التغيرات باللون الاحمر


حتى وأنت بعيـــد حبيبـي ... حتى وأنت مـش معـايـــا
قولي مين غيرك داري بي ... حتى لو في هواك أسايا

نــاوي تبعـــد عـن عنـــيا
نــاوي تاخـــد مـن ايديـــا
قلبــك الملـــهوف عليــــا            
والا قلبى الملهوف عليك
(وأنا قلبى ملهوف عليك)..
حضرتك غيرتها الى 
"والقى قلبى ملهوف عليك " واعتقد انها افضل فعلا
أنــت فـــاكر لمـــا تبعــــد
أني ح أنسى عنيك و ح أبعد
عمري ما لغيرك راح أوعـد
                و عني مش ح تغيـب عنيــك
		حتى وأنت بعيد...

يوم ما ح أشتاق أنى اشوفك
او أحن للمسه كفوفك
(أو ح أحــن ألمس كفــوفـــك)
ح ألقى دايـما جنبــي طيـفــك
                   بينــادينى بَحِبَك أنت
..( بحبك ..بكسر الباء وليس بالضم )
مـش ح تبعـــــد عــن حيــاتي
دا أنــت منـــي وأنــت ذاتــــي
برضــــه ح أســـهرك ليـــلاتـي 
                   وأحلم أني جنبك أنت
حتى وأنت بعيد...

وقت ما ح أغمض عنيا
ح ألقى أيدك بين ايديا
بتطبطب بحنا عليا
(طبطبت بحنان  عليـا)
                 و بعنيك السود حبايبي
صدقت انك مش بعيـــد
(شُفت انك مش بعيد) 
واعتقد ان التغير ده افضل من صدقنى مش حعيد
وأني برضه معاك سعيد
مش ح أكـون أبدا وحيـد
                 وأنت ساكن جوة قلبي
حتى وأنت بعيد 


اخى الكريم ..
تسلم ايدك .. ويسلم ذوقك

اتمنى استمرار التعاون بيننا
بس محتاجين قاعده بقى
اعرض عليك كل الاعمال ونشوف انسبها اية


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## shamshon44

بجد مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك يامستر 

ولحن جميلجدا وكلمات اخى جميله لشاعرنا الكبير  شاعر الرومانسيه

مزيد من النجاح والتقدم

----------


## مسترسامح

> *الملحن العبقرى سامح
> 
> بجد فى البدايه أشكرك على زوقك الراقى
> 
> بجد انا أستنيت لما اسمع اللحن
> 
> بجد جميل جداً
> 
> والله بجد غايه فى الروعه
> ...


  شكرا قوي قوق قوي على رأيك
   بجد كنت مستني الرد ده على نار
   ومش عايز اقول اني كنت خايف ادخل المنتدى ...... وحتى وانا بقرأ كنت بقرأ بنص عين
   لكن الحمد لله عجبتكم وده فضل من عند الله
   اما عن الرتم الهاديء فكلمات الأغنيه واحساسها هم المتحكمين فيها
    وفرحت جدا من التعليق( عبقري-زى اغاني ثروت والحجار) فشكرا بجد
   الأغنيه بتاعتك خلصت الحمد لله وعرفعها حالا 
    ومستني رأيك برده من غير مجامله

----------


## مسترسامح

> أخى الغالى .. سامح
> 
> بجد مجهود رائع .. وحس مرهف
> وتصدق بقى ..
> صوتك احسن من ناس كتير بتغنى
> 
> على فكرة انت تقريبا شفت كلمات الاغنية من لينك قديم
> لانى كنت عدلت فيه بعض الكلمات 
> اللى حسيت انها حتكون تقيله فى التلحين
> ...


 مش عارف اقولك ايه بس ده مجهودك وتشجيعك
   والحمد لله انها عجبتك والله كنت خايف زى امتحانات المعهد
   وانا كتبت التعديلات وهسجل الأغنيه مره تانيه 
   بس كنت مشغول في أغنية مملكة الحب والحمد لله خلصت وعرفعها حالأ 
   شكرا على ردك ورأيك يا كبيييييييييييييييييير 
   مستني رأيك في الأغنيه الجديده (قولي ليه)

----------


## مسترسامح

ولثاني مره في المنتدى 

        اغنيه من تأليف وتلحين وغناء أبناء المنتدى

                   أغنية (قولي   ليه  )

               تأليف  :/  مملكة الحب 

              تلحين:     مستر سامح

           الأغنيه على رابطين

         الرابط الاول :

http://www.4shared.com/file/59041982...c/__part1.html

       الرابط الثاني :


http://www.4shared.com/file/59045965...6/__part2.html

    يارب تعجبكم و مستني الرد 
  ومستني اغاني تانيه

----------


## مسترسامح

شكر خاص لشمشون الجبار لتشجيعك ورأيك وردك 
   شكرا اخي شمشون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ولثاني مره في المنتدى 
> 
>         اغنيه من تأليف وتلحين وغناء أبناء المنتدى
> 
>                    أغنية (قولي   ليه  )
> 
>                تأليف  :/  مملكة الحب 
> 
>               تلحين:     مستر سامح
> ...




*بجد ياسامح مش عارفه اقولك أيه

والله أسفه على تعبك

انا مش هعرف أحمل الاغنيه لانى مش متواجده فى البيت

وهغيب أيام

علشان كده أتأخرت فى الرد

لكن انا وثقه إنها هتكون جميله

هحاول أرجع البيت بسرعه علشان أسمعها واقول رأيى

تحياتى 

مملكة الحب*

----------


## مسترسامح

مستني على نار يارب تعجبك
 ولو عجبتك هديتي أغنيه تانيه جميله زي (قولي ليه) 
انا مستني.................

----------


## مسترسامح

انا مستني ردك يا شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أخى العزيز .. سامح

حنزلهم حالا..

تسلم ايدك مقدمأً يا فنااان

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

أخي شاعر الرومانسيه 
  مستني رأيك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الله عليك ياسامح

والله الاغنيه مشكله

غنتها زى ما انا عايزها بظبط

واللحن مشكله

بس لو كان رتم هادى كانت هتتغير

ولو خفينا الطبله وزودنا الكمان مع الاورج والناى

علشان تعيش جو الحزن كانت هتفرق

بس والله فعلاً انا بحب القصيده دى جداً

ولما اتلحنت بقيت اكثر بريق

ربنا معاك ويوفقك

إلى الامام

تحياتى

مملكة الحب*

----------


## مسترسامح

الحمد لله انها عجبتك
والله المجهود ليكي انت لأن انت كتبتيها بأحساس عالي وخليتي كل اللي يقرأها اويغنيها يكون في نفس الأحساس
 اما دخول الناى والكمان والأورج ده تخصص الموزع علشان كده بتلاقي (الحان وتوزيع) فلان
 اما اناالحان فقط وبصراحه بحاول في التوزيع
 وهحاول اسجلها مره تانيه بنفس اللحن لكن برتم مختلف والات مختلفه المهم اللحن الاساسي عجبك الباقي في ايدينا نغيره
  شكرا على ردك وتشجيعك ومستني الجديد ............ شكرا

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخى الفاضل .. مستر سامح
انا سمعت أغنية .. " قوللى ليه "

تسلم ايدك يا صديقى .. اعتقد انك فعلا فنان ذو حس راقى
المرة دى نوّعت كتير وغيرت فى الجمل الموسيقية حسب الكلمات
فخرجت بشكل افضل كتير .. ولكن قريب من الحان زمان 
خاصة تكرار المذهب .. وكلمه ليه اكثر من مرة .. عجبنى جداً

وانا بتفق مع مملكة الحب .. فعلا ممكن تجرب تعدل نوعية الالات
خاصة اللى فى المقدمة .. واعتقد دة متاح فى الاورج برضة ..على ما اعتقد 
وممكن تطلع منه اصوات للناى والكمان خاصة انها كلمات حزينة وجوّها هادى

لكن طبعاً ده مايقلقش من تعبك ومجهودك الاكثر من رائع

وانتهز الفرصة انى اشيد بكلمات اختنا مملكة الحب
الل بتمنى انها تكتب الكلمات هنا بالكامل.. 
لانها مكنتش واضح بعض الشىء فى التسجيل


من تقدم لتقدم يا فنان
ومنتظر قاعدة قريب معاك نختار سوا الاغنية القادمه
ده لو مكنش عندك مانع


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أشكرك أستاذى شاعر الرومنسيه

وهذه الكلمات


قولي لـــــيه


لما قلبك مش معايا بتسيب قلبى لوحده ليه

ولما كلامك بقى جوايا عايز تبعد بعد إيه

ولما بدأت أحس بحبك سبت قلبى أخاف عليه

بس جاوبنى قولى ليه....؟!

لما بتوعد إمتى بتوفى ولا دا وعدك أصله بعيد

ولما كلامك كان يوم ضدى ليه بتقولى معاكى سعيد

فاكر قلبى هيسيب نفسه ويرضى يعيش مع قلب عنيد

تبقى بتحلم ولما تفوق من حلمك يوم

إسأل نفسك فوقت ليه

أصل حلمك أكبر منك وأنت يادوب صغير عليه

ليــه وليــه وألف ليــه

لما قلبك مش معايا بتسيب قلبى لوحده ليه

لما كلامك بقى جوايا عايز تبعد بعد إيه

ولما بدأت أحس بحبك سبت قلبى أخاف عليه

بس جاوبنى قولى ليه.....؟!

لما قلبك أصله ميت ليه بتجيلى من البدايه


ولما ضميرك تاه فى غدرك يبقى نزل النهايه


فاكر ممكن أفضل جنبك بعــــد غدرك .....؟!

لأ كفــــايه


أصلك عايش دنيا لوحدك وفاكر إن الجرح غايه

لما قلبك مش معايا بتسيب قلبى لوحده ليه

بس جاوبنى قولى ليه....؟
*

----------


## دفكرى

الف شكر ياسامح وجارى التحميل

----------


## مسترسامح

شكرا لمرورك يا د\ فكرى 
 المهم أني أعرف رأيك بصراحة ومن غير مجاملة
 أشكرك مرة تانية مستني رأيك

----------


## مسترسامح

> اخى الفاضل .. مستر سامح
> انا سمعت أغنية .. " قوللى ليه "
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا صديقى .. اعتقد انك فعلا فنان ذو حس راقى
> المرة دى نوّعت كتير وغيرت فى الجمل الموسيقية حسب الكلمات
> فخرجت بشكل افضل كتير .. ولكن قريب من الحان زمان 
> خاصة تكرار المذهب .. وكلمه ليه اكثر من مرة .. عجبنى جداً
> 
> وانا بتفق مع مملكة الحب .. فعلا ممكن تجرب تعدل نوعية الالات
> ...


     أتأخرت عليه يا شاعر الرومانسيه
     بس المهم انها عجبتك  وردك كان ولا أحسن محلل موسيقي (نوّعت كتير وغيرت فى الجمل الموسيقية حسب الكلمات)
     برافو عليك ده كان احساسي اللي عاوز اوصله وتكرار كلمة ليه صح انا كنت عاوز اوصلها كده
    وفكرة ان الكلمات تكون مع اللحن فكره جيده وشغل محترفين
   وبصفتك مشرف الصفحه استأذنك انك توضب الأغاني بطريقتك
    ومستني منك الجديد اه كنت هنسى بالنسبه للألات اللي ممكن تدخل في اللحن زى ما قلت لمملكة الحب انها شغل الموزع لكن هحاول.
   وانا شغال دلوقتي في أغنيتك (ح تفضل معايا) بس لسه  وهتكون جاهزه قريب بأذن الله
    وشكرا مره تانيه على رأيك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أتأخرت عليه يا شاعر الرومانسيه
>      بس المهم انها عجبتك  وردك كان ولا أحسن محلل موسيقي (نوّعت كتير وغيرت فى الجمل الموسيقية حسب الكلمات)
>      برافو عليك ده كان احساسي اللي عاوز اوصله وتكرار كلمة ليه صح انا كنت عاوز اوصلها كده
>     وفكرة ان الكلمات تكون مع اللحن فكره جيده وشغل محترفين
>    وبصفتك مشرف الصفحه استأذنك انك توضب الأغاني بطريقتك
>     ومستني منك الجديد اه كنت هنسى بالنسبه للألات اللي ممكن تدخل في اللحن زى ما قلت لمملكة الحب انها شغل الموزع لكن هحاول.
>    وانا شغال دلوقتي في أغنيتك (ح تفضل معايا) بس لسه  وهتكون جاهزه قريب بأذن الله
>     وشكرا مره تانيه على رأيك



اعتذر مرة تانية اخى الغالى سامح
على تأخر ردى ... 
بس مكنتش عارف انزلها والنت كان بطىء شوية

ومعلش انا مش مشرف الصفحة اصلا
بس ممكن اى لحن جديد صاحب الكلمات 
ينزل كلماته تحت لينك الاغنية

وانا ححاول اتصل باستاذ مصطفى سلام او ليلة عشق 
بحيث اننا ننزل كل اغنية بموضوع مستقل فيه لينك الاغنية وكلماتها

ربنا يوفقك ومنتظر " حتفضل معايا "  :1: 

كل عام وانت فى احسن حال  :f2: 


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

هتقولي انك مش المشرف بردو انت كبير
 واشعارك اللي بالفصحى حاجه في منتهى الجمال
وبفكر اللحن حاجه منهم بس خايف
  على العموم اغنية (هتفضل معايا)
قربت بس فاضل فيها حاجات بسيطه وربنا يسهل
 منتظر منك الجديد

----------


## shamshon44

مستر سامح لحن جميل جدا 

انا متابع الموضوع

وكلمات اخرى رائعه لمملكه الحب

تحياتى

----------


## مسترسامح

شكرا استاذ شمشون على مرورك
 وعلى رأيك بس متبخلش علينا برأيك دايما
 وأنتظر لحن جديد قريبا جدا 
  أغنية (ح تفضل معايا) كلمات شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## مسترسامح

الأغنية الثالثه من كلمات والحان وغناء ابناء المنتدى
      أغنية     (ح تفضل معايا)
           كلمات : شاعر الرومانسيه

          الحان :  مستر سامح

       الأغنيه على رابط واحد

     الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/file/60090768/c74bd0b2/___.html


    يارب تعجبكم   .......................ومستني رأيكم.........

  وشكرا لمروركم

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الأغنية الثالثه من كلمات والحان وغناء ابناء المنتدى
>       أغنية     (ح تفضل معايا)
>            كلمات : شاعر الرومانسيه
> 
>           الحان :  مستر سامح
> 
>        الأغنيه على رابط واحد
> 
>      الرابط:
> ...



اخى الغالى ... مستر سامح

اجتهاد رائع .. ومجهود يستحق الثناء والتقدير

اقوم بتنزيل الاغنية ..


وها هى الكلمات....
[frame="7 70"]

ح تفضل معايا

 ::  
ح تفضل معايا ... ح تفضل في قلبي
ح تفضل عيونك ... صحابي وحبايبي
ومهما اتباعــدنا 
وبعدت قلوبنــــا 
ح تفضل وعودنا
                 بتحفظ هوايا

                          ح تفضل في قلبي 
                          ح تفضــل معايــــا

 :f: 

ح تفضل في بالي .. و يفضــل خيـالي .. بيتـــــمنى قـــربك
و ح أفضـل أغنــي .. و أعيش التمنـي .. ليوم يرجعلى قلبك
ح أعشلك وح أسهر
في بعـــدك أفكــــــر
وقلبــــــك تصـــــــور 
                 ح يسمع غنايا


 ح تفضل في قلبي
ح تفضــل معايــــا

 :f: 

ح تفضـــل تجيـــنى ..ف منامى وسنينى.. ح تشتاق اليك
وعمرى ماح أقسى .. ولا ح أقدر أنســى.. يوم نظرة عنيك 
ح أحـس بمـلامحـك
بقلبى اللى شايفك
وضحـــكة شفــايفك
                 ح تبقى دوايا 

                          ح تفضل في قلبي
                          ح تفضــل معايــــا

 :f2: 

[/frame]


خالص شكرى وامتنانى ،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

الحمد لله انها عجبتك 
  وشكرا على كتابة الكلمات 
   وده في النهايه مجهودك وتشجيعك
  ومنتظر منك الجديد دائما يا شاعر المنتدى شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## مسترسامح

انا مستني رأيك يا شاعر الرومانسيه
  انا كنت فاكر انك نزلتها
   انا مستني

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخى الغالى ... سامح

اللحن جميل جداً ..
تسلم ايدك

حاولت الاتصال بك مرارا لابلاغك
 ولكن لم تتمكن من الرد على.


نوعية الالات فقط والتوزيع ..
يمكن ان يضفى على اللحن قدراً من الشجن المطلوب.. 
والملاءم  للكلمات


ملحوظة صغيرة ...

ح تفضـــل تجيـــنى ..ف منامى وسنينى.. ح تشتاق اليك
الكلمة الاخيرة فى هذا البيت .. " ح تشتاق اليك " ... وهى عايده على سنينى
وليس حشتاق اليك


اتمنى ان ترى أغنية ..

" لو لسه ليا قلب " ... الفائزة باوسكار ابناء مصر عن عام 2007
وايضاً ..

"من كام سنة " ..
و
" يارب "

 والتى قام احد الاخوة الاعضاء من السعودية بتلحينهم
ولكن بالصوت فقط لعدم وجود الالات لدية
واللحن موجود عندى

وهم ضمن مشاركاتى بالقسم العامى ..
من خلال البحث بالأسم


اتمنى ان اراك فى القريب العاجل

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى ،،، :f2:

----------


## محمود_مي

مبدأيا اذيك يااستاذ سامح انا اسمي محمود وبااكتب اغاني لو كنت محتاج مني كلمات اهلا انا ممكن اسمعك وده اميلي 
لو كنت عاوز تكلمني   pp_hh40@yahoo.com

----------


## مسترسامح

أخي شاعر الرومانسيه الحمد لله إنها عجبتك

وصدقني ان الكلمات المكتوبه من كلمتين كلمتين بتكون صعبه على الملحن (ح تفضل معايا-حتفضل تجيني -ح تفضل في بالي-ويفضل خيالي) بس انا بحب الصعب
 علشان كده اهتمامي الأكبربالحن وازاى يكون فيه طرب للمستمع وإلا هيكون سرد كلمات اكني بقول الكلمات مع الإيقاع فقط
وبرده استخدمت اله وحده وهى الة الفلوت لأن كل اهتمامي بالحن
 بس انا معاك ان التوزيع فيها هيخليها أجمل وضيف كمان الصوت . لو في صوت حلو يغنيها زى منا عاوز هتلاقيها جميله جدا حتي انا عاوز اوصلك احساسي بالكتابه مش عارف بس هحاول . في الجزء  ح تفضل في بالي- ويفضل خيالي....
هنا بأه: (يتمنى قربك) تتغنى بسلطنه مثلا زى عبد المطلب فهمنى صوت المطرب هنا يفرأ.
وبالنسبه ل (ح تفضـــل تجيـــنى ..ف منامى وسنينى.. (ح تشتاق اليك)
لأ : بشتاق اليك  لإن هنا الشاعر مشتاق فعلا مش لسه هيشتاق مش بعد الحب ده كله لسه (ح يشتاق إليك) وكمان فيه:
يتمنى قربك
يرجعلى قلبك
بشتاق اليك
 ولا ح قدر وأنسى     نظرة عنيك
كلها جمل نتيجه لما قبلها.
والاقي فين كلمات " لو لسه ليا قلب "-"من كام سنة "-" يارب "
ولو عجبك الحن السعودي هسمعه واغزفه على اله ولو عاوز اغيره يبقى مسمعوش علشان ده بيلغبط الملحن
ومعلش طولت عليك
 واشكرك بشده

----------


## مسترسامح

> مبدأيا اذيك يااستاذ سامح انا اسمي محمود وبااكتب اغاني لو كنت محتاج مني كلمات اهلا انا ممكن اسمعك وده اميلي 
> لو كنت عاوز تكلمني   pp_hh40@yahoo.com


شكرا على مرورك اخي محمود
 وعاوز اعرف رأيك في الألحان
  بس بصراحه انا بعمل خدمه في المنتدى وهى اى شاعر أغاني شايف كلماته حلوه تستاهل التلحين انا ممكن الحنها 
  انا عندي كلمات كتير مش ناقص كلمات
   لو عندك اغنيه عاوزني الحنها ابعتهالي ع المنتدى وانشاء الله اعمل الازم
  وشكرا على مرورك ومستني رأيك في الالحان
  وده الأميل:sbry_smh@yahoo.com

----------


## محمود_مي

> شكرا على مرورك اخي محمود
>  وعاوز اعرف رأيك في الألحان
>   بس بصراحه انا بعمل خدمه في المنتدى وهى اى شاعر أغاني شايف كلماته حلوه تستاهل التلحين انا ممكن الحنها 
> انا عندي كلمات كتير مش ناقص كلمات
>    لو عندك اغنيه عاوزني الحنها ابعتهالي ع المنتدى وانشاء الله اعمل الازم
>   وشكرا على مرورك ومستني رأيك في الالحان
>   وده الأميل:sbry_smh@yahoo.com


هههههههه   المنتدي كله جاب لك كلمات ولا ايه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخى العزيز .. سامح

طبعا انا معاك ان تلحين المقاطع القصيرة مش سهل

وانت قدها يا فنان..

بالنسبة لرأيك فى بشتاق والا بتشتاق .. دة فرق تشكيل وكمان المراد بالاشتياق ..
لانه هنا عايد على الكلمة الى قبلها مش الشاعر ..
يعنى بغض النظر عن حرف ال ح وكونها بتشتاق والا حتشتاق دة صح
المهم تكون عايدة على السنين مش الشاعر


عموما انا محتاج اقابلك زى مااتفقنا عشان نقرا الكلمات سوا

وحنزلك هنا لينكات معظم مشاركاتى فى المنتدى تحتفظ بيها ..
ونبقى نتناقش فى الاعمال اللى تحسها ةتحس انك عاوز تلحنها


كل عام وانت والاسرة بخير


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،،:f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

أشعار غنائية .. بقلم / شاعر الرومانسية

من كام سنة 

لو لسه ليا قلب 

اتفقنا 

لما قالتلى 

وحشانى 

حتوَدَعينى 

بحاول 

لو أخبى .. 

ياريت يسمعها قلبك 


اما دعاء .. " يارب "
حنزله وابعتلك اللينك بتاعك


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

> هههههههه   المنتدي كله جاب لك كلمات ولا ايه


  (بعيدا عن لهجة السخريه)
  ان مش شرط المنتدى ده في كمان على مستوى الاصدقاء والعمل والمنتديات الأخرى
  وأنت لو قرأت الموضوع من اوله هتلاقي ان لشاعر الرومانسيه لوحده اكتر من20 اغنيه.
  ويا سيدي ياريت كل كلمات المنتدى الحنها.

----------


## sobhy mansor

`0101518546
يافرح إستنى كمان/فاضل ف قلوبنا مكان/بيساع الدنيا بحالها@إستى لكل العشاق/متقولش كفاية فراق/اوعى ف مرة تقولها@إستنى كتيرويانا/وأفرح داقلوبناحزانا/إستنى معانا امانة ولبعدك مايؤنش اوان
اول كوبليه

----------


## sobhy mansor

يا جماعة هل من ملحن
شكرا لك صديقي شاعر الرومانسية على تفهمك موقفي

----------


## أميرة جبر

بأطلب من شاعر الرومانسية رقم واميل مستر سامح من فضلك

----------


## مسترسامح

السلام عليكم انا متأسف قوي على التأخير
  انا والله مشغول قوي في حفلات المدارس
  وتقريبا ما بفتحش النت
   انا متأسف
   وخاصة لشاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## مسترسامح

> بأطلب من شاعر الرومانسية رقم واميل مستر سامح من فضلك


  انا اهه وتحت امركم
     وده اميلي
sbry_smh@yahoo.com

----------


## مسترسامح

> يا جماعة هل من ملحن
> شكرا لك صديقي شاعر الرومانسية على تفهمك موقفي


طلبك موجود يا استاذ صبحي
   ابعت الكلمات

----------


## elhamy

ممستر سامح .. انت فنان راقى وملحن مووهب .. وانا استمتعت جداا بالحانك الجميله .. واتمنا انى اشتغل معاك
اانا اسف انى هضيع وقت حضرتك ..انا هكتبلك 3 اغانى وتشوفهم .. ولو انا منفعش .. قولى يابنى انت ماتفعش تكتب ..انا حاسس بالفشل بجد .. ومش عارف اعمل اية انا اصبت بلاكتاب بجد 

االاغنية الاولى ( انا قلبى مش مطمن )

انا قلبى مش مطمن
وكمان انا شاكة فيك
متخلنيش اتكلم
دة الكدب جوه عنيك
*****
انا قلبى مش مطمن
ولاعمرى هصدقك
ارتاح كمان وطمن
انا عمرى ما هعشقك
*****
بستغرب من كلامك
وكمان مش مرتحالك
مش عارفة اية ال جابك
من بعد ماسبتنى
*****
هستنة اية تانى
ال زيك مش عشانى
اديتك زمان حنانى
وانتا جرحتنى
******
قلبى دلوقتى تااااه
ولاحاجة با اديا
بصرخ وقول الااةةةة
ودموعى فى عنيا
****

االاغنية التانية (( هنساك اكيد ))
هنساك اكيد .. منا لازم انسة
هنسة كل همسة وكل لمسة من ايدك
هنسة كل ضحكة وكل نظرة من عنيك

هنسة كل ايامنا سوا
هنسة احلى ايام الهوا

هنسة احلامنا وليالينا
هنسة الفرح اللى مستنينا

هنسة ايوة اكيد هنساك
مبقتش فاكرة 
اى لحظة حب عشتها فى هواك
دلوقتى حاسة 
ان قلبى خلاص مبقاش وياك
ومن البداية
ظلمت قلبى وجنيت عليه
و دى النهاية 
.. طب قولى اعمل دلوقتى اية
خلاص مبقتش احبك .. 
مبقتش عايزة من تانى حضنك ..
مبقتش حاسة باى امان
متقولش نرجع زى زماااان
نسيتك خلاص
قلبك ياما زمان جرحنى
وقدام الناس
قولت كلام كتير دبحنى
مستحيل من تانى بعد النهاردة
اعيش فى حياتى حب الزمن دة
هعيش جراحى ومسح دموعى من فوق عنيا
هطوى قلبى مابين ضلوعى وهكتم الجرح اللى فيا
هبان قوية قدام الناس
وحزنى مش هيبان عليا
هرفض دموعى 
ومستحيل من تانى تاثر عليا
وفى قلبى ناية
لو يوم قبلتك مرة تانية 
هضحك فى وشك 
ومش هغشك
علشان هتكون فى قلبى ماضى
وحبك بقا بنسبالى عادى

الاغنية التالته ((لو قلبى غالى عندك ))

متتعبشى قلبى معاك
وسمع كلامى لو حتى مرة
انا راضيه اعيش فى هواك
والقسوة منك ياحبيبى مره
*****
لية بتسيب عنيا 
تشتاق لحضن عنيك
ياحبيبى انا لو عليا
اعيش طول عمرى ليك
*****
لو قلبى غالى عندك
مكنش حبك يبقا ماضى
ويضيع قلبى منك
وانا حضنى ليك ياحبيبى فاضى
*****
لية ياحبيبى تنسه
كل اللي فات من عمرنا
ويهون عليك وتقسة
على كل سنين حبنا 
*****
لو كنت حبيبى بتتألم
والدموع ساكنة فى عنيك
دة الجرح منك بيعلم
والقسوة دة طبع فيك
*****
علمت قلبى ازى يجرح
ولاعمره تانى يحن ليك
من غير مقول من غير مشرح
دة الخيانة باينة فى عنيك
*****
خلاص هسيبك دلوقتى
ولاعمرى هرجعلك تانى
ضيعت احلي سنين وقتى
ودلوقتى لازم تنسانى
*****

الاغنية الرابعة ((جرح فى قلبى )
كانت تجربة 
وانا كنت مكدبة
ولما شفتك معاها
بقيت مستغربة 
ماسك ايديها وبتسلم
والغرام باين فى عينيكم0
وانا واقفة مش راضية اتكلم
والناس بتتكلم عيلكم
كبريائى جوايا مانعنى
ودريت فعنيا دمعتى
والجرح فى قلبى وجعنى
من غدر حبيبى وصحبتى
بدارى الجرح  ف قلبى
والدموع جوة فى عنيا
وفضل ادارى وخبى
عشان ميبنش عليا
جرحتو قلبى واحساسى
جرحتو قلبى انتو الاتنين
وانا كنت عايشة بأخلاصى
بس الحياه فيها ناس خاينين
انت خاين وهية خاينة
والغدر بيجرى فى دمكم
وهفضل طول عمرى فاكرة
ولا هنسة فى يوم غدركم

الاغنية الخامسة ((عيونك ندونى ))

عيـــــونك نــدونى وفى قـلبك خــــدونى .. نــــــــدونى وخـــــــدونى .. وف حـضـنـك سبـــونى
اول ماشفت عنيك خدت قلبى لدنيا بعيد ... هية يدوب من نظرة عين شفت الدنيا بطعـم جـديد
يـاحـبـيـب عـنـيا قــرب شــويـة قـــولى بـعـنـيـك احـلى الكـلام
طول منتا جمبى بيزد فـى قلبى شوقى وغرامى يااجمل غــرام
يـاحـبـيـب عـنـيا حـس اللى بيا قــــدام عــيـونـك بنسة الكــلام 
طول منتا جمبى مقدرش اخبى حنين فـى قـلبى وحضنك امـان

حــبـــك هـــوايـا قــربك مــنـايـا ياحــلم عمــرى عـشـت بستناه
مـن يـوم لقاك دبت فـى هــواك يا احلى مـــلاك كــنــت بـتمـناه
متـغـبش عنى من روحى خدنى ياحبيبـى قلبى نـفسة و مـنـــاه
تـفـضـل مـعايــا عـايش هـــوايا وعــيـــش مــعــاك اجـمل حياه

فــى عـنـيك حـنـية بـتاثـر فـيـا ياكلمة حب فى قلبى سمعتها 
دة حيـــاتى هـنا ياحبـيـبـى انا جــــوايا لــيـك احــلام ملكتها
قلبك دة نسمة بيهمس فى قلبى همسة جـــوة مــنى عشقتها 
حـبـك هـنايا ومـالــوش نهاية يـااجـمل حـكـاية انـا عـشتها

الاغنية السادسة ((راجع تانى )
راجع تانى يقولى سماح
راجع تانى بدمع عنيه
جاى من تانى يصحى جراح
كنت نستها بقالى سنين
...........
جاى وفاكر هيفرحنى 
ولما هشوفة انا هجرى علية
انا مش ناسى لما جرحنى 
انا مش ناسى بكاية علية
.............
خلاص دلوقتى ملكش مكان 
روح من تانى للى سبوك
مش علشنهم خنت زمان 
اهو  جه عليك الدور وخنوك
.............
ابعد عنى وسبنى لوحدى
حبك مات فى قلبى خلاص
انسة كمان انى ارجعلك 
لو كنت حتى اخر الناس

الاغنية السابعة (( اسف ))
اسف.. على كل كلمة حب منى سمعتها ... اسف..على اي لحظة جمب منك انا عشتها
اسف .. على حاجات كتير ... اسف ... على حبى الكبير .. ايوة اسف
من النهاردة .. لازم ادوس على حبى ليك... من النهاردة .. لازم اعيش من غير عنيك
من النهاردة.. همحى صورتك من حياتى ... من النهاردة .. هتبقا ماضى فى زكرياتى
من النهاردة .. مش هفكر تانى فيك ... من النهاردة.. ومش راح ابكى فى يوم عليك
اسف.. على كل كلمة حب منى سمعتها ... اسف..على اي لحظة جمب منك انا عشتها 
اسف .. على حاجات كتير ... اسف ... على حبى الكبير 
اسف .. مالكش فى قلبى خلاص مكان .. اسف .. مات باديدك كل الحنان
اسف .. مقدرش امشى يوم فى طريقك ... اسف ... مقدرش اكون من تانى حبيبك
من بس يرضة .. يعيش الجرح من تانى.. من بس يرضة .. بقلب غدار انانى
من بس يرضة .. بدموع وعذاب والم .. من بس يرضة ... يعيش من غير امل
من بس يرضة .. بعيون غدارة وقلابة .. من بس يرضة .. بوحدة خاينة وكدابة

الاغنية الثامنة ((اصبر ياقلبى ))
اصبر ياقلبى عليها 
اصبر خليك شاريها 
لو جرحت انت متجرحشى
اياك ياقلبى تنسة 
وتهون عليك وتقسة 
لو ظلمت انت متظلمشى
بتجرح وتيجى عليا 
عالطول بتقتل فيا 
ولسة باقى عليها
مش حاسة تانى بيا 
بتبكى دموع عنيا 
خليك ياقلبى شاريها
قرب تانى منها 
اياك تتخله عنها 
او تفضل لحظة بعيد
خليك ياقلبى حببها 
اياك تروح وتسبها 
وتعيش مع حب جديد
اسئل تملى عنها 
شيل القسوة منها 
لو مهما تقول وتعيد
خليك صابر ياقلبى 
عيش الجرح وخبى 
الدموع اللى جوة عنيك
متدعيش ياقلبى عليها
ادعى ربنا يهديها
وترجع تانى ليك
الاغنية التاسعة (( انت وانتا ياقلبى ))
ماشين ياقلبى انا وانتا.. والحزن فى سكتنـــــا
راضين باجرحنا ياقلبـى .. ونصبنـا ودمعتنـــــــا
اديتة عمـــــــــــرى كلة ... اديتة حياتى ودنيتــى
وبعد دة كلة باعنـــى ... وفات فى عنيا دمعتى
خلاص ياقلبى ماتبكيش... على قلب كان بيخدعنـا 
مدام باعنا ميلزمنيـــش... دة كان لازم يودعــــــنا
اياك ياقلبى تلوم عليهم .. وسبهم ياقلبى لى ربنا
بكرة يدور الزمن عليهم ... ويخــلــص منهـــم ذبـنا
هتعيش ياقلبى سنين تتالم.... هتعيش الجرح فى ســــكـوت
لو قادر يقلبى يــوم تتكلـم ..... هتقولى انا عايز امــــــــوت 
الاغنية العاشرة (( حبيبى لية تبعد عنى ))
معقــولة كـدة تنسانـى اوم ... بسهـولة كـدة تنسة الايام
نسيت حنانى نسيت غرامى ... نسيت خلاص كل الكلام
تعالى حبيبى .. تعالالى اوم .. معاك ياحبيبى ..انا دايبة غرام 
من يوم ياحبيبى غيابك عنى ... وفى قلبى ماليش بعدك احباب
انا قلبى تملى عليك يسالنى ... والعين سهرانة بين نار وعذاب
ارجعلى حبيبى .. الله يخليك .. لو كنت نسينى ... انا مش نسياك
مكتوبلى ادوب وسهر لعنيك ... بتمنا اعيش العمر معاك
وانا قلبى يدوب لو فكر فيك ... بيقول حنيت لحضن هواك
تعالى حبيبى .. لحضنى اوم ..وياك ياحبيبى .. انا دايبة غرام
عشت حبيبـــــى ايام وسنين ... بحلـــم ترجع لقبـى هنا
وفى قلبى ليك شوق وحنين ... بيزيد تملى ياروحى انا
ارجعلى حبيبى ..الله يهديك .. والله حبيبى .. وحشتنى عنيك

الاغنية (مطمرش فيكى ياحرمية ))
مطمرش فيكى ياحرميه .. كل اللى عملته معاكى
شقة وفيلا وعربيه .. وبيتزا وبيبسى وكنتاكى
حبيتك ومكنتش عارف .. انك ناوية تسرقينى 
كنت مغمض مكنتش شايف.. وانتى فاثانية قلبتينى
خدتى موبيلى وشيكاتى .. وبسرعه من قدامى هربتى
وكتبتى باسمك شريكاتى .. وفى البورصة بفلوسى لعبتى
مطمرش فيكى ياحرمية.. كل اللى عملتة معاكى 
شقة وفيلا وعربية .. وبيتزا وبيبسى وكنتاكى
انا كنت فاكر انك عايزة .. قلبى مش بس فلوسى 
خليتك بحبي تبقي فايزة .. ودلوقتى عليه بدوسى
ياحرميه لو كنتى مفكرة.. انك هتلهفى القرشين
جــرح الخسارة يامدبرة .. دة اقـوة مـرتـيـن
مطمرش فيكى ياحرميه.. كل اللى عملتة معاكى 
شقة وفيلا وعربية .. وبيتزا وبيبسى وكنتاكى
معرفتيش بقلبى تلعبى .. وعماله تعدى وتقولى
تسرقى فلوسى وتهربى .. ومفكرة انك هتطولى
اديكى خدتى كام حاجة .. من اللى ورثتة عن جدى
يـلا اهيا مش محتاجة.. دة فى لسة كتير عندى
مطمرش فيكى ياحرميه.. كل اللى عملتة معاكى 
شقة وفيلا وعربية .. وبيتزا وبيبسى وكنتاكى
انا كنت فاكر انك عايزة .. قلبى مش بس فلوسى 
خليتك بحبي تبقي فايزة .. ودلوقتى عليه بدوسى
((تضحك على قلبى)

كفايه بقى تضحك على قلبى
بكلام لابيودى ولايجيب
ضحيت كتير ياما كنت بخبى
ولحد كدة عدانى العيب
اديتك الف فرصة
واهى ضاعت من ايديك
وبتجرح قلبى لسة
وكمان بهون عليك
كفايه بقى تلعب بمشاعرى
روح دور على ناس تانين
ابعد عنى اتقى بقى شرى
هو انتا جاى تضحك على مين
حزرتك الف مرة
وتعبت كتير معاك
وانا دلوقتى حره
هبعد بعيد ونساك
كفاية بقى دة كلام اونطة
مش هرجع تانى اسمعلك
شوف كام الف غلطة وغلطة
وانا كنت بعديها وسمحك
.....
انا مش هصدق من تانى دموعك
كنت فى وهم كبير
 وخلاص انا فقت
انا قلبى رافض من تانى رجوعك
كنت فى عنيا كبير
وخلاص من نظرى سقطت
الاغنية رقم 10(( لو فاكر نفسك روميو )) حصلت على المركز الاول فى جامعة القاهرة
لو فاكر نفسك روميو . باروميو
ياروميو انا مش جوليت
بتقول فى كلام حورات الافلام
بتقول فى الحب غرقت
ولاحب وشوق كدة صحصح فوق
صدقنى بجد زهقت
جواك 100 لون عامل مجنون
وانا قولت كبرت عقلت
قلبك مغرور عايش فى الدور
خلتنى بجد طهقت
ابعد ياشاطر
بتعشها هزار كدة ليل ونهار
وحترت معاك وتعبت
يلا ياكداب مش ناقصة عذاب
انا صابرة عليك وسكت

..... 
انا اسف انى كتبتك اغانى كتير بس انت اختر منهم اللى يعجبك .. انا عارف ان الكلام دون المستوى والوزن والقافية مش مظبوطين
مسجلين بالشهر العقارى بتاريخ 11/8 /2008
الهامى / desperadoking255@hotmail.com
0116100484    /     0129717264    /   0107896537

----------


## مسترسامح

استاذ الهامي شكرا على كلامك الجميل وشكرا على الاغاني وهقرأهم وهعيش معاهم
   وصدقني انا كتبتلك رد قبل كده في كلام كتير لكن في حاجه حصلت مدبعتش
  وبعيد عن الكلام الكتير انك تكتب الكم دا كله يبقى عندك الموهبه
   وانك بتقول ان الوزن والقافيه فيهم حاجه يبقى هتقدر تعالج ده لانك عرفت فين الخطأ
   متنساش موضوع الاغنيه ودا اهم حاجه
  لان كل الاغاني (خيانه،جرح،هجره،بتحب واحد تاني)وهكذا
  على العموم هعيش مع اغانيك وهبعتلك ان شاء الله اول اغنيه ملحنه ليك.
  وشكرا ليك قوي.............................سامح

----------


## sherifpoet

السلام عليكم جميعآ ممكن من فضلكم تعيدو الروابط عشان مش مشغالة و نفسي اسمع الاغانى دى بالحن الي عمله  	
مستر سامح و الف شكر لجميع اللي بالمنتدى و الادارة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

الاخ الكريم .. شريف

جاري محاولة تعديل الروابط

ملحنا الهمام .. مستر سامح
وحشتنا وحشنا تواجدك معانا

منتظرين اخر الحانك ياحبيبى

خالص وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## مسترسامح

انا بأعتذر عن تأخيري على المنتدى وده علشان بعض عروض الصيف مشغول بيها قوي
  لكن بالنسبه ليك يا استاذ( شريف ) اعتذار ليك خاص وانا هكون متواجد ان شاء الله

----------


## مسترسامح

> الاخ الكريم .. شريف
> 
> جاري محاولة تعديل الروابط
> 
> ملحنا الهمام .. مستر سامح
> وحشتنا وحشنا تواجدك معانا
> 
> منتظرين اخر الحانك ياحبيبى
> 
> خالص وارق تحياتى،،،


انا مشعارف اقول ايه يا استاذي شاعر الرومانسيه
متزعلش على التأخير
وانا معاك اهه بخلص في اغنيه طلبها مني عضو في المنتدى لسه جديد
وبعتلي كلمه خلتني محرج قوي 
قلي انا اشتركت في المنتدى بسببك
   وانا شغال في اغنيته بقالي حوالي شهر 
متزعلش مني وانا معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## sherifpoet

والله يا استاذ سامح انت شخصية كويسة جدآ و محترم جدآ وربنا يوفقك

----------


## مسترسامح

> والله يا استاذ سامح انت شخصية كويسة جدآ و محترم جدآ وربنا يوفقك


 دا أنت الأحسن يا استاذ شريف
   بس اديني اسبوع كمان وهكون معاكم ان شاء الله

----------


## rapidoh

والله يا مستر سامح , يا ملحن يا جميل .. أنت كتر خيرك بجد على مجهوداتك الجميلة
والله يكون فى عونك ويديلك القدرة على تلحين القدر الأكبر مما يطلب منك
وعشان كده .. أنا عندى أقتراح وربما يريحك قليلا .. وياريت تشاركنى الرأى فيه
وكذلك كل الأعضاء المشاركين فى هذا القسم وطبعا المشرف الجميل شاعر الرومانسية
واقترح أن يتم إنتقاء أفضل كلمات لأغنيتين مثلا كل أسبوعين برضه مثلا .. وذلك عن
 طريق تصويت الأعضاء أو مشرف القسم وكذلك أنت ( وجودك ضرورى من الجانب التلحينى ) 
 ثم تقوم أنت بدورك التطوعى الرائع بتلحينهما وعرضهما فى صفحة تخصص لهذا الغرض
 ويتم تثبيتها فى القسم .
على فكرة ده مجرد أقتراح .. وطبعا قابل للمناقشة والقبول والرفض سواء منك أو من المشرف
أو من الأعضاء .. وقليل من المنتديات بتعمل الفكرة دى .. يعنى الفكرة مش جديدة ولا حاجة
وأخيرا .. أرجوا معذرتى أذا كنت قد أخطأت أو تجاوزت فى أى شىء وذلك لعدم تواجدى بالمنتدى
الجميل ده لفترة طويلة جدا .
وتقبل حبى وشكرى وتحياتى

----------


## مسترسامح

> والله يا مستر سامح , يا ملحن يا جميل .. أنت كتر خيرك بجد على مجهوداتك الجميلة
> والله يكون فى عونك ويديلك القدرة على تلحين القدر الأكبر مما يطلب منك
> وعشان كده .. أنا عندى أقتراح وربما يريحك قليلا .. وياريت تشاركنى الرأى فيه
> وكذلك كل الأعضاء المشاركين فى هذا القسم وطبعا المشرف الجميل شاعر الرومانسية
> واقترح أن يتم إنتقاء أفضل كلمات لأغنيتين مثلا كل أسبوعين برضه مثلا .. وذلك عن
>  طريق تصويت الأعضاء أو مشرف القسم وكذلك أنت ( وجودك ضرورى من الجانب التلحينى ) 
>  ثم تقوم أنت بدورك التطوعى الرائع بتلحينهما وعرضهما فى صفحة تخصص لهذا الغرض
>  ويتم تثبيتها فى القسم .
> على فكرة ده مجرد أقتراح .. وطبعا قابل للمناقشة والقبول والرفض سواء منك أو من المشرف
> ...


    انا مش عارف أقول لحضرتك ايه على كلامك الجميل وطريقتك في التعبير 
    انا قولت اشكرك اولا .........
  اما بالنسبه لأقتراح حضرتك طبعا هايل جدا وياريت يوافق عليه مشرفنا الجميل شاعر الرومانسيه
  بس ياريت تكون اغنيه واحده كل اسبوع بعد التصويت عليها من قبل الاعضاء(اللي يحب يشارك طبعا) 
     وانا تحت امر المنتدى واعضاء المنتدى
      لان بجد حضرتك حسيت بيه بجد 
ا      انا عايز اعمل كل الاغاني بس من كترها مش قادر اعمل ولا واحده 
      احساس الاغنيه دي بيدخل في دي وهكذا
     كتر خيرك على فكرتك ............وانا معاك وبلغني بالنتيجه
     والف شكر على كلامك مره تانيه...................

----------


## rapidoh

> انا مش عارف أقول لحضرتك ايه على كلامك الجميل وطريقتك في التعبير 
>     انا قولت اشكرك اولا .........
>   اما بالنسبه لأقتراح حضرتك طبعا هايل جدا وياريت يوافق عليه مشرفنا الجميل شاعر الرومانسيه
>   بس ياريت تكون اغنيه واحده كل اسبوع بعد التصويت عليها من قبل الاعضاء(اللي يحب يشارك طبعا) 
>      وانا تحت امر المنتدى واعضاء المنتدى
>       لان بجد حضرتك حسيت بيه بجد 
> ا      انا عايز اعمل كل الاغاني بس من كترها مش قادر اعمل ولا واحده 
>       احساس الاغنيه دي بيدخل في دي وهكذا
>      كتر خيرك على فكرتك ............وانا معاك وبلغني بالنتيجه
>      والف شكر على كلامك مره تانيه...................



حلو الكلام يا مستر سامح والحمد لله أن الأقتراح عجبك وأكيد طبعا بشكرك على سرعة
الرد وحماسك الرائع .. وبصراحة أنا فكرت بعد موافقتك على الفكرة أنى أضع هذا الأقتراح
فى توبيك منفصل , وكلى أمل أن يتفاعل معه الأعضاء أو حتى المشرف .. بس تقريبا عدلت
عن هذه الفكره لما لاحظته من ضعف شديد لدى الأعضاء فى التفاعل أو المشاركة فى أى موضوع
من مواضيع القسم .. على عكس ما كان سابقا . ولعل المانع يكون خيرا
وأخيرا تقبل منى كل الشكر والحب كله

----------


## مسترسامح

انا معاك في اى اقتراح يخدم المنتدى
  ومش عايزك تتشائم 
  نجرب مش هنخسر حاجه
  وانا دلوقتي مستعد لأول اغنيه

----------


## مسترسامح

*السلام عليكم جميعا
وكل عام وانتم بخير
انا فاضي لو حد عنده كلمات وعايزني الحنها انا جاهز*

----------


## انطوائى

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مستر سامح ، شاعر الرومانسيه الجميل 
فكره جميله جدا وياريت نطورها اكتر واكتر 
ويكون فيه اكتر من ملحن ومطرب وموزع كمان 
وأنا كمان يشرفني اني انضم ليكم ده اذا حبيتم 
أنا في غالب كتاباتي الشعريه بركز على الاغاني 
واذا حبيت تقرأ حاجه يا سامح هتلاقي برضو اعمالي 
موجوده فى قاعة الشعر العامي 
وشكرا واتمنالكم التوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## مسترسامح

> السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مستر سامح ، شاعر الرومانسيه الجميل 
> فكره جميله جدا وياريت نطورها اكتر واكتر 
> ويكون فيه اكتر من ملحن ومطرب وموزع كمان 
> وأنا كمان يشرفني اني انضم ليكم ده اذا حبيتم 
> أنا في غالب كتاباتي الشعريه بركز على الاغاني 
> واذا حبيت تقرأ حاجه يا سامح هتلاقي برضو اعمالي 
> موجوده فى قاعة الشعر العامي 
> وشكرا واتمنالكم التوفيق ان شاء الله


*السلام عليكم  يا انطوائي
طبعا نرحب بيك كصاحب بيت
وانا رايح اشوف اعمالك واستمتع بيها 
ولو عايز اى اغنيه الحنها انا تحت امرك*

----------


## مسترسامح

* يا رانيا
خاليتي حياتي حاجه تانيه.............ومعاكي احلوة الدنيا

اول مالقيتك حبيتك..............وبشتاق لعيونك يا رانيا
       يا رانيا .....يارانيا

رانيا يا اول حب في قلبي................مش قادر اسكت ولا اخبي 
 ليه حبيبه نور من ربي ......................مش هبعد عنها ولا ثانيه 
   يارانيا   يارانيا

وبحبك هفضل انا اقولها.........وهجبلك نجمه لو اطولها
جوه عنيه  وقلبي هشلها............يارانيا يا احلى ما في الدنيا
    يا رانيا يا رانيا


رانيا يا املي يا كل منايا........باهدي انا ليكي كل غنايا
وغني يا كل الدنيا معايا.........غنوة حب ..حبيبتي يا رانيا

http://www.4shared.com/audio/HgXI6QwP/ranua99.html  اللحن هنا
 مستني رأيكم*

----------


## انطوائى

الله عليك الله الله 
والله وبدون اى مجامله انا شايف فيك انك ملحن رائع بجد 
واتمنى والله انه يكون فيه بينا تعاون

----------


## مسترسامح

*الله يكرمك شكرا على ردك ويارب ما يكون مجامله
  وبالنسبه للتعاون ابعت بس الكلمات اللى شايفها تتلحن وانا على اتم استعداد
  ومره تانيه شكرا على الرد*

----------


## انطوائى

حبيب قلبي والله انا سعيد بمعرفتك وحاسس انه ان شاء الله هيكون فيه بينا تعاون 
فى المستقبل ، ثانيا انا غالب كتاباتي هيا اغاني فيه منها ممكن يعجبني وميعجبكشي والعكس 
فانا كل فتره هبعتلك حاجه وانت تنتقي منها ما يعجبك وعلى فكره انا ساكن جارك فى ارض اللواء المهندسين يعني احنا جيران وولاد بلد 
هبتدي معاك بالاغنيه دي 

مبفرضشي نفشي عليك 
ولا قلبي طلب احسان 
أنا بس الدموع ف عنيك 
بتحرك مشاعري عشان 
كان فيه عيش وملح ف يوم 
وسهرنا ومدوقناش نوم 
والحب اللي كان هيدوم 
خليتو اتقلب بركان 
***
مش راجع ألوم أنا فيك 
ولا أصحي اللي بينا زمان 
ولا جايك عشان ألاقيك 
مكسور الجناح ضعفان
حياتي بقت للغير 
روح تصبح حبيبي بخير 
 أنا شوفتك معدشي كتير
عرفت انت ليه غلطان
***
بسيبك وهبكي عليك 
وببعد لأني شاريك 
أنا أسف مكنتش ليك 
وانت اختارت زيي كمان 
نصيب كل شئ مكتوب 
ياما فرح وبكى قلوب
وجمع شروق بغروب
لي تبكي وليه ندمان

----------


## انطوائى

تخيل ان ليك ورده 
 محدش لمسها الا انت 

تضحك لو حزين ترضى 
 وتشيلك فى وقت الشده 

ديمالك ووش الخير 
 وبتعشق عليها كتير 

وحاسه وعليك بتغير 
 وياما بيها وساكته 

تعرف 

انها أكتر ورده 
يعشقها قلبك 

تعرف 

لما بتبقى حزينه 
أو يوم غابت عنك 

كل الكون ده تشوفو سواد 
ورد الدنيا بيبئه جراد 
تايه ونسيت الأغراد 
مين هيحسك مين يسمعلك

ارجع 

ارجع تايب ليها 
للي مفيش فى مثالها 

اسمع 

دقات قلبها فيها 
مكتومه باوجاعها 

خايفه ف يوم تضايق منها
مش عايزاك تعرف بشعورها 
انها حاسه انك بتخونها 
عايزاك بس تحس حنانها

----------


## مسترسامح

يا فاهم قصدي تمام كده انت فهمت قصدي انا هعيش مع الاغاني وهقولك دي ماشيه معايا
وانا فرحان ان احنا جيران .......................وانا هعيش مع الاغاني واقولك اخر الاخبار ............انا لسه هقراهم

----------

